# What do you think about this guy? Does he look at least somewhat decent despite longish midface?



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 19, 2018)

Or is he just another horse face?



I like what he's doing with his hair. It gives the illusion of width. He would look WAY worse with shorter hair.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 19, 2018)

He could fuck niche girls easily, and yes t he hair is good for midfacecels i guess


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 19, 2018)

Nichemaxxed tbh


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 19, 2018)

need pic with short hair


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks like a girl


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 19, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Looks like a girl



Even with that high T long midface? Though everything else is feminine besides the nose and midface. His eye area is especially feminine.


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 19, 2018)

Stop coping lmfao, midface of DEATH


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 19, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Even with that high T long midface? Though everything else is feminine besides the nose and midface. His eye area is especially feminine.


I don’t see anything high T in him tbh.


----------



## IceCutter (Oct 19, 2018)

Ehh this guy gets SWARMED with pussy at Comic Con

Ryo gotta stop with the cope dude


----------



## Zesto (Oct 19, 2018)

Ahh I see you have finally taken the HairHaloPill.

I've been saying for a very long time. Guys with long midfaces need to grow out their hair so that it can hang over the sides and give the illusion of a compacter face.

Bangs do the same thing with the forehead to give the illusion of a smaller forehead.

This is all part of my J-PopIdolMaxxing as well.

The answer is yes, without his hair he would be nothing.



Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Even with that high T long midface? Though everything else is feminine besides the nose and midface. His eye area is especially feminine.



@Ryo_Hazuki

Reminds me of me in that way.

I can show you my pics shortly before my Japan trip in January and you can tell me if it worked for me and if this theory is true.

I have buzzed all my hair last February and have grown it out with no alterations at all, no trims.

Completely natural to maximize the volume and bulk of my hair. I doubt I will ever cut it again after learning of this halo.

If I succeed then we will all know the truth. I will attribute it solely to my Japanese ability and my hair. (As well as overall feminine appearance).


----------



## nattycel (Oct 19, 2018)

This emo fag is probably swimming in jailbait pussy.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 19, 2018)

nattycel said:


> This emo fag is probably swimming in jailbait pussy.


Yep exactly. All about being a prettyboy


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 19, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Stop coping lmfao, midface of DEATH



Helpfull man.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 19, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Helpfull man.


life's harsh and we are not doing any good deluding ourselves


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 19, 2018)

IceCutter said:


> Ryo gotta stop with the cope dude



Don't get me wrong, im not saying he's incel. I'm just asking people to rate him.

His midface is pretty fucked, but his eye area is PERFECT and he generally looks like a pretty boy if you ignore his midface. I doubt he's incel.

He's not like this truecel horse face ogre, that's for sure.



^ Now THAT'S an incel.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 19, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> ^ Now THAT'S an incel.


nigga he looks tall and broad as fuck, seriously 

Even with that horseface if he's tall and broad he can pull girls


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 19, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> nigga he looks tall and broad as fuck, seriously
> 
> Even with that horseface if he's tall and broad he can pull girls



"Muh height" and "muh frame" mean nothing when you have a face THAT bad.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 19, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> "Muh height" and "muh frame" mean nothing when you have a face THAT bad.


Nigga, I don't feel like he's that ugly, for real, he's below average for sure but he's not disgusting or some crap


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 19, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> "Muh height" and "muh frame" mean nothing when you have a face THAT bad.



Tom Green pulled Drew Barrymore for a while, just sayin' (I mean he got divorce raped and his house burnt down but still, he was with Drew Barrymore for a while)

Though Tom Green is like 6'3


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 19, 2018)

I think


averageblokecel said:


> life's harsh and we are not doing any good deluding ourselves



I 100% agree with you, we cant trick ourself into delusion. But whats the point of beating a dead horse. Saying stuff like its over, wont ger anyone anywhere further. A more helpfull response would be forexample reccomending surgeries for better balance or haircuts, isn't this litterally a looksmaxing forum? 

Anyways, i think balance, width, good feautures and bone projection is the key.

Take for example Jason Schwartzman





￼

Dude is horse face but has a wide jaw high wide cheekbones wide thick eyebrows wide zygos forwaded maxilla and mandible and a preety strong big eye area. Given he has a preety long midface he get thats unconventional handsome look, wich isn't at all a bad thing. 







Now this dude on the other hans has a long narrow face. He has scleral show, lack of cheekbones thus giving him that long flat melting look. (plus hes feautures aren't really good anyway).

So i would recommend looking into jaw implants, maxilla implants zygos or whatever, anything giving width and projection. Maybe a haircut giving balance, and beard for balance.


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 19, 2018)

Jason Schwartzman is UGLY, not "unconventionally handsome"


----------



## Nibba (Oct 19, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Jason Schwartzman is UGLY, not "unconventionally handsome"


How do these actors even make it? They all look like garbage


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 19, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Jason Schwartzman is UGLY, not "unconventionally handsome"



Lol your delusional 

He has been posted countless times on r/ladyboners and allways get lots of upvotes.

+








Maybe you think hes ugly but countless women will disagree with you


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> How do these actors even make it? They all look like garbage



Seriously, I literally mog them in every aspect except lower third and I never get called anything above average. White celebrity halo is REAL


----------



## Nibba (Oct 19, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Seriously, I literally mog them in every aspect except lower third and I never get called anything above average. White celebrity halo is REAL


Trust me bro no one is calling them above average and if it is they are it's foids who want them for STATUS and WEALTH


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 19, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Seriously, I literally mog them in every aspect except lower third and I never get called anything above average. White celebrity halo is REAL



Bro what are you on about. Your not bad looking but do you seriously think you mog this guy


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 19, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Lol your delusional
> 
> He has been posted countless times on r/ladyboners and allways get lots of upvotes.
> 
> ...


Strong cope
This guy is repulsive to the eye


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 19, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Bro what are you on about. Your not bad looking but do you seriously think you mog this guy
> View attachment 1962


Lol @TakaRyo thinking he mogs this guy,


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 19, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Strong cope
> This guy is repulsive to the eye



Lmao how is it coping?


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 19, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Bro what are you on about. Your not bad looking but do you seriously think you mog this guy
> View attachment 1962



Ok not in THAT photo, no. I don't really know who this guy is but in the first photo you posted his eyes look beta as fuck and his lower third looks terrible. You're right that I definitely don't mog him in that photo.

But as for David Swimmer I definitely mog that longfaced fucktard and I can't believe anyone thinks he's handsome


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 19, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Ok not in THAT photo, no. I don't really know who this guy is but in the first photo you posted his eyes look beta as fuck and his lower third looks terrible. You're right that I definitely don't mog him in that photo.
> 
> But as for David Swimmer I definitely mog that longfaced fucktard and I can't believe anyone thinks he's handsome







i dont think so buddy, sometimes the stupid PSL standards dont mean shit IRL,


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 19, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Or is he just another horse face?
> 
> 
> 
> I like what he's doing with his hair. It gives the illusion of width. He would look WAY worse with shorter hair.



Looks gay af, tbh, ngl.


----------



## babyfaceframecel (Oct 19, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Seriously, I literally mog them in every aspect except lower third and I never get called anything above average. White celebrity halo is REAL


You are kebab. Stop coping.


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> View attachment 1963
> 
> i dont think so buddy, sometimes the stupid PSL standards dont mean shit IRL,
> View attachment 1964



He actually looks preety good in that first image. Stubble And haircut for width can do great things i guess


----------



## Nibba (Oct 19, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> nigga he looks tall and broad as fuck, seriously
> 
> Even with that horseface if he's tall and broad he can pull girls


Yeah people really underestimate the power of frame+height


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah people really underestimate the power of frame+height


A giant ogre has more opportunities than an average man ffs, that dude seems fucking enormous in that photo, he can pull Girls ffs


----------



## Nibba (Oct 19, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> A giant ogre has more opportunities than an average man ffs, that dude seems fucking enormous in that photo, he can pull Girls ffs


Easily. Like seriously how would some girls not have a fetish for big ogres?


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Easily. Like seriously how would some girls not have a fetish for big ogres?



Then how come so many of us are truecels?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 19, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Then how come so many of us are truecels?


how tall are u, what's ur frame


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> how tall are u, what's ur frame



6'1


----------



## Nibba (Oct 19, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> 6'1


not bad at all. are u wide?


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 6, 2022)

Babowski mogs


----------

